# How are your DC86's working out? (12 hour counter/center seconds)



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Kluging together that many modules on a machine not originally designed for them can be problematic. How are yours doing?


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Don't ask.... sigh. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex SBD (Jun 5, 2021)

Mine was great. Within cosc. No complaints but never grew attached to it so i sold it.


----------



## aaamax (Jan 23, 2014)

GrouchoM said:


> Don't ask.... sigh.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Are you still having issues?


----------



## HappyJack (Mar 31, 2008)

Had mine less than a week. It stopped after two days; so I reset and rewound it and it stopped again two days later. I wore it 24/7 from when it arrived; I've not done anything to damage it but I'm wondering if the rotor winding is defective, since the power lasts around 50 hours and wearing it doesn't seem to extend it.


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

heb said:


> Kluging together that many modules on a machine not originally designed for them can be problematic. How are yours doing?


Sinn and Damaskor both seem to think it's good enough to put into multiple watches.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## petgti (Mar 10, 2020)

heb said:


> Kluging together that many modules on a machine not originally designed for them can be problematic. How are yours doing?


pretty smooth. love the center minute counter


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

aaamax said:


> Are you still having issues?


My first one's stopwatch occasionally didn't reset all the way. 

The second/replacement one entire movement would occasionally stop when starting the chronograph even on full wind. This can happen on some laterally clutched chronos like the 7750 if the gear that connects the main drive to the stopwatch jams due to poor spacing. 

Now, I have none. 🙄

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

GrouchoM said:


> My first one's stopwatch occasionally didn't reset all the way.
> 
> The second/replacement one entire movement would occasionally stop when starting the chronograph even on full wind. This can happen on some laterally clutched chronos like the 7750 if the gear that connects the main drive to the stopwatch jams due to poor spacing.
> 
> ...


Ouch man. Well I hope you're well taken care of.

FWIW the new Omega Speedmaster had a fatal flaw built in for the first year or so of production that could jam the entire movement.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Commisar said:


> Ouch man. Well I hope you're well taken care of.
> 
> FWIW the new Omega Speedmaster had a fatal flaw built in for the first year or so of production that could jam the entire movement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


The new Speedy fix was quickly figured out (I have a prior model) and service easily repairs pieces with this flaw. Damasko didn't repair my DC86s. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

GrouchoM said:


> The new Speedy fix was quickly figured out (I have a prior model) and service easily repairs pieces with this flaw. Damasko didn't repair my DC86s.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Refused service or they aren't back yet?

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

I had mine for a week or two and noticed it had stopped one day. I wound it and it would not start, I gave it a shake despite not wanting to - nothing. I clicked the chrono to start and that worked fine, after a minute r so I stopped Chronograph- reset Chronograph and the small second hand at 9 stopped at the 32 second mark. I was able to repeat this a few times and it always stopped at the 32 second mark. It is now back in the hands of where I bought it and I am waiting to hear from them. Bummer to say the least, first problem I have had with a Damasko, I have 6 of them.


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

Cahanc said:


> I had mine for a week or two and noticed it had stopped one day. I wound it and it would not start, I gave it a shake despite not wanting to - nothing. I clicked the chrono to start and that worked fine, after a minute r so I stopped Chronograph- reset Chronograph and the small second hand at 9 stopped at the 32 second mark. I was able to repeat this a few times and it always stopped at the 32 second mark. It is now back in the hands of where I bought it and I am waiting to hear from them. Bummer to say the least, first problem I have had with a Damasko, I have 6 of them.


Uh oh 

When did you get it?

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Commisar said:


> Uh oh
> 
> When did you get it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


Arrived March 23rd, sent back April 7 or 8th.


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

Cahanc said:


> Arrived March 23rd, sent back April 7 or 8th.


Oh man.... Mine went into production after yours. I wonder if late 2021 was a bad time for them? It could explain some bad QC issues or maybe they got a bad batch of movements / components.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

I ordered mine in Oct 21, it was delivered in March. Custom, blue Chronograph hands and sword not baton hands.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Im getting bummed out just posting about this. Hope to hear something soon like "easy fix, all taken care of, watch is on its way back to you". Time will tell.


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

Cahanc said:


> I ordered mine in Oct 21, it was delivered in March. Custom, blue Chronograph hands and sword not baton hands.
> View attachment 16572809


Ah yes I remember your post. Sorry to see it had issues. It should be covered under warranty.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Springdale_1 (Nov 23, 2021)

Cahanc said:


> I ordered mine in Oct 21, it was delivered in March. Custom, blue Chronograph hands and sword not baton hands.
> View attachment 16572809


That’s a bummer! Sorry to hear that. It’s such a pretty watch and I feel like you just got it! Hoping you get a quick fix and it’s back to you soon


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Commisar said:


> Refused service or they aren't back yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


First one - Greg's guy tried a simple fix of lubricating a questionable region. That didn't fix it so we decided to get a replacement as that would be quicker (it still took a LONG time for the replacement). It seems Damasko doesn't prioritize new owners' watch issues even on their newest movements (not a wise approach if you ask me).
Second one - I was offered to either send it away for a long time or get a refund. Life's too short to continue waiting for a single timepiece so I chose the refund. 
I'll buy a Damasko when their communication, QC, and their corporate customer service improves.... assuming Greg is still carrying them - he's outstanding. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

GrouchoM said:


> First one - Greg's guy tried a simple fix of lubricating a questionable region. That didn't fix it so we decided to get a replacement as that would be quicker (it still took a LONG time for the replacement). It seems Damasko doesn't prioritize new owners' watch issues even on their newest movements (not a wise approach if you ask me).
> Second one - I was offered to either send it away for a long time or get a refund. Life's too short to continue waiting for a single timepiece so I chose the refund.
> I'll buy a Damasko when their communication, QC, and their corporate customer service improves.... assuming Greg is still carrying them - he's outstanding.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


They're a small company and they way they make cases and some movements don't really allow for "surge" capacity. I totally understand refunding something especially if the replacement also had issues. I've known people to go through 2-3 Omegas to get a perfect one or even better.... 3-5 Seikos. The difference there is you get a replacement in a week or two vs MONTHS. Small tangent, my local watchmaker and a few of his colleagues all say the same thing, they all go flooded with work late 2021 and early 2022 to the point most have 40-60 pieces in their backlogs. This means something I dropped off in November for a simple oiling took 5 MONTHS to get in front of the watchmaker for servicing. 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

Cahanc said:


> Im getting bummed out just posting about this. Hope to hear something soon like "easy fix, all taken care of, watch is on its way back to you". Time will tell.


Yes.

Damasko has been extremely..... Quiet since about December. They've teased a few new models but in the meantime they've massively cut back on most of their offerings. I wonder if they're undergoing some kind of reorganization that's impacting production.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

On a newly designed movement, the only way a company can know the potential design and manufacturing issues is to analyze each owners' repeating issues. Not prioritizing the return of these pieces shows me a lack of concern for the potential manufacturing issues. Additional, no new watches should get priority before warranteed issues. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

GrouchoM said:


> On a newly designed movement, the only way a company can know the potential design and manufacturing issues is to analyze each owners' repeating issues. Not prioritizing the return of these pieces shows me a lack of concern for the potential manufacturing issues. Additional, no new watches should get priority before warranteed issues.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


The movement has been around for sale since late 2019. So about 2.5 years of consumer sales and I believe Damasko started development of the C51 movement family in at least 2017. 

So the movement has been produced in some form or fashion since at least 2017. We also know that 1/2 of the movement is essentially a stock 7750 which is known to be pretty darn reliable. It would then make sense to focus on the Damasko 1/2 of the movement. 

They'd need to get a big enough sample size to accurately figure out what is causing your issue and others. Movement teardown, QC improvements, a kaizen and jidoka based production system (essentially clone the Toyota Production System) to ensure such QC errors cannot leave the factory in the future. 

Sadly MANY watchmakers are ridiculously hidebound and think it's OK to operate like it's 1910 in 2022...... In my personal opinion if you're mass producing anything mechanical in 2022 (especially if you're charging 4 figures for the product) you'd better implement TPS. 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

GrouchoM said:


> First one - Greg's guy tried a simple fix of lubricating a questionable region. That didn't fix it so we decided to get a replacement as that would be quicker (it still took a LONG time for the replacement). It seems Damasko doesn't prioritize new owners' watch issues even on their newest movements (not a wise approach if you ask me).
> Second one - I was offered to either send it away for a long time or get a refund. Life's too short to continue waiting for a single timepiece so I chose the refund.
> I'll buy a Damasko when their communication, QC, and their corporate customer service improves.... assuming Greg is still carrying them - he's outstanding.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


+1 for Greg. He has always been excellent.


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

Cahanc said:


> +1 for Greg. He has always been excallent.


Agreed. He made my ordering process a breeze. He's has my Damakso related business for life.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Commisar said:


> Agreed. He made my ordering process a breeze. He's has my Damakso related business for life.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


I have bought all of my Damasko's from him and I have to agree that I am a customer for life. I sent an email about something on a weekend not expecting an answer until Monday and he answered within 20 minutes. I don't know if he does that all the time but that time he did, I was very grateful indeed.


----------



## Rolexplorer (Sep 6, 2018)

My DK11 and DC86 run great, no issues ever.


----------



## aaamax (Jan 23, 2014)

@Cahanc, @GrouchoM 

Can't help but think that this isn't a surprise to Damasko. There was some major reason the release date for the 86 was pushed back for so many years. 

I feel bad you guys.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

aaamax said:


> @Cahanc, @GrouchoM
> 
> Can't help but think that this isn't a surprise to Damasko. There was some major reason the release date for the 86 was pushed back for so many years.
> 
> I feel bad you guys.


I don't know that I agree with you. If you look at what the Damasko brand stands for and what it has done with watches I don't see a place where Konrad and company would just say "#uck it, lets just get it out there". I rather see them working on something until its up to their standards and then releasing it. There just isn't a history of shoddy work or product development. In my eyes at least.


----------



## aaamax (Jan 23, 2014)

Cahanc said:


> I don't know that I agree with you. If you look at what the Damasko brand stands for and what it has done with watches I don't see a place where Konrad and company would just say "#uck it, lets just get it out there". I rather see them working on something until its up to their standards and then releasing it. There just isn't a history of shoddy work or product development. In my eyes at least.


I totally agree. That's why this whole thing is so strange. Including the incredibly drawn out launch date. They should have kept it under wraps during that time.
Now that it was finally released and this type of issue is cropping up makes one wonder.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

aaamax said:


> @Cahanc, @GrouchoM
> 
> Can't help but think that this isn't a surprise to Damasko. There was some major reason the release date for the 86 was pushed back for so many years.
> 
> I feel bad you guys.


While I'm not familiar with the first issue I encountered nor Cahanc's, my second watch's issue was merely due to the watchmaker not being more anal thorough. It's a rarely occurring, but known, problem with 775x-based movements. I should add that the second of the two had considerably worse values on my timegrapher compared to the first. The mean daily average I experienced was satisfactory (no where as good as the first watch), but the beat error got as high as at least 0.5ms in a few positions. Not horrible and fine for non-sticklers but not as impressive as the first one I had (b.e. was less than 0.2ms in all positions, rates in all 6 positions were between -1 and +2 s/d). In fact, the day after I received the second one, I put it on the timegrapher (it had gained a lot of time in 12 hours) and let Greg know how poor the rates were on full wind (outside COSC but I don't recall what). He suggested using it for a month or two before addressing it. However, long before that, the storage issue started occurring. 
Personally, I think the watch's design is fine. I think the watchmakers didn't take care to really be thorough. Maybe the slow production rates are due to staffing issues which also triggered subpar assembly, poising, and regulating of my watch. I have no idea.. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

aaamax said:


> I totally agree. That's why this whole thing is so strange. Including the incredibly drawn out launch date. They should have kept it under wraps during that time.
> Now that it was finally released and this type of issue is cropping up makes one wonder.


It's sounding like a component or a series of components was either incorrectly assembled or was out of spec from the beginning.

It seems that something to do with the chronograph gearing, the running seconds and maybe the winding mechanism isn't quite there it should be, at least for the people with issues in this thread.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

GrouchoM said:


> While I'm not familiar with the first issue I encountered nor Cahanc's, my second watch's issue was merely due to the watchmaker not being more anal thorough. It's a rarely occurring, but known, problem with 775x-based movements. I should add that the second of the two had considerably worse values on my timegrapher compared to the first. The mean daily average I experienced was satisfactory (no where as good as the first watch), but the beat error got as high as at least 0.5ms in a few positions. Not horrible and fine for non-sticklers but not as impressive as the first one I had (b.e. was less than 0.2ms in all positions, rates in all 6 positions were between -1 and +2 s/d). In fact, the day after I received the second one, I put it on the timegrapher (it had gained a lot of time in 12 hours) and let Greg know how poor the rates were on full wind (outside COSC but I don't recall what). He suggested using it for a month or two before addressing it. However, long before that, the storage issue started occurring.
> Personally, I think the watch's design is fine. I think the watchmakers didn't take care to really be thorough. Maybe the slow production rates are due to staffing issues which also triggered subpar assembly, poising, and regulating of my watch. I have no idea..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Very true. Also the base movement could have been a lemon, as they can occur and leave the factory as a movement that's BARELY in spec. 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Commisar said:


> Very true. Also the base movement could have been a lemon, as they can occur and leave the factory as a movement that's BARELY in spec.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


Companies that outsource movements (are supposed to and usually do) tear them down, add their own niceties (whether minor decorations or elaborate alterations), and rebuild them. It's at this time that any existing issues should be noticed.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyJack (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, my DC86 is on the way back to the dealer, Island Watch, who have been exceptionally good throughout. I emailed Marc Frankel at Island to explain the problem and within 24 hours he'd offered a replacement or a refund, and return shipping at his cost. I thought about both options, as I really like the DC 86, in terms of both design and functionality (the centre minute chrono type is the best chrono type available, and the 0-12 hour bezel is particularly handy as a quasi GMT feature); but the number of other owners posting here with the same or similar problems has damaged my confidence in the brand, sadly. So I opted for a refund. 

I now have to decide what to get instead. I missed out on a new Sinn EZM1.1 and the EZM10 is now only available used, which at least means that the bugs have probably been ironed out of what I believe is a similar movement.

In the meantime, a big round of applause for Island Watch and a sad shake of the head for Damasko.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

The EZM10 is much larger than the DC86. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyJack (Mar 31, 2008)

Aye - and that plus the GMT bezel is a large part of the appeal of the DC86. Very disappointed my watch was defective and gutted that others have had similar recent experience, as I’d otherwise had gone for a replacement…


----------



## Doulos Christos (Dec 26, 2014)

Got my DC86 last March. Has been running perfectly.


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

HappyJack said:


> Well, my DC86 is on the way back to the dealer, Island Watch, who have been exceptionally good throughout. I emailed Marc Frankel at Island to explain the problem and within 24 hours he'd offered a replacement or a refund, and return shipping at his cost. I thought about both options, as I really like the DC 86, in terms of both design and functionality (the centre minute chrono type is the best chrono type available, and the 0-12 hour bezel is particularly handy as a quasi GMT feature); but the number of other owners posting here with the same or similar problems has damaged my confidence in the brand, sadly. So I opted for a refund.
> 
> I now have to decide what to get instead. I missed out on a new Sinn EZM1.1 and the EZM10 is now only available used, which at least means that the bugs have probably been ironed out of what I believe is a similar movement.
> 
> In the meantime, a big round of applause for Island Watch and a sad shake of the head for Damasko.


Ouch. It sounds like you had an issue with the winding gears. 

As for similar watches, only Sinn and Tutima make a mechanical center minute chronograph that I'm aware of.

However, there are a FEW center minute quartz chronograph out there and the movement (an ETA) can be purchased by itself if you're wanting a legitimate 1 of 1 custom watch.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

Doulos Christos said:


> Got my DC86 last March. Has been running perfectly.
> View attachment 16580418


Good to hear.

Btw what strap is that?

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos (Dec 26, 2014)

MTM: Ballistic Velcro. Adjusts to any lug to lug diameter. 24mm lug width but works great with 22mm lugs.
MTM Ballistic Velcro


----------



## HappyJack (Mar 31, 2008)

Commisar said:


> Ouch. It sounds like you had an issue with the winding gears.
> 
> As for similar watches, only Sinn and Tutima make a mechanical center minute chronograph that I'm aware of.
> 
> ...


I thought at first that perhaps the auto wind wasn’t properly connected, as the running seconds didn’t start when I shook the watch. The, a day or so later, based on something someone else said here, I started and reset and restarted the stopwatch and the running seconds restarted. Which sounds similar to other owners’ experience.

it’s a real shame. I’d rather have a working DC86 than the Sinn because the size is much better and for the 12 hour bezel. But when so many recently acquired watches have had problems I’d be very nervous about trying again so soon…


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

HappyJack said:


> Well, my DC86 is on the way back to the dealer, Island Watch, who have been exceptionally good throughout. I emailed Marc Frankel at Island to explain the problem and within 24 hours he'd offered a replacement or a refund, and return shipping at his cost. I thought about both options, as I really like the DC 86, in terms of both design and functionality (the centre minute chrono type is the best chrono type available, and the 0-12 hour bezel is particularly handy as a quasi GMT feature); but the number of other owners posting here with the same or similar problems has damaged my confidence in the brand, sadly. So I opted for a refund.
> 
> I now have to decide what to get instead. I missed out on a new Sinn EZM1.1 and the EZM10 is now only available used, which at least means that the bugs have probably been ironed out of what I believe is a similar movement.
> 
> In the meantime, a big round of applause for Island Watch and a sad shake of the head for Damasko.


I was not offered shipping nor a replacement or refund and I had the watch for only 2 weeks when it stopped. A replacement wouldn't really work as my watch was customised. A refund is sounding better and better considering the issue may be in the design itself.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Cahanc said:


> I was not offered shipping nor a replacement or refund and I had the watch for only 2 weeks when it stopped. A replacement wouldn't really work as my watch was customised. A refund is sounding better and better considering the issue may be in the design itself.


It occurs to me that my above post could be construed as a negative comment on where I bought the watch. Nothing could be further from the truth.


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

Cahanc said:


> I was not offered shipping nor a replacement or refund and I had the watch for only 2 weeks when it stopped. A replacement wouldn't really work as my watch was customised. A refund is sounding better and better considering the issue may be in the design itself.


Well.... My caseback and bezel pip are custom  all else is the same as a Black DC86. So thankfully if worst comes to worst a bezel and caseback swap are all I'd have to do.

As for a replacement, they'd probably just do a movement swap to make it easier. 

The movement has been around for a few years and I'd doubt they would intentionally release a lemon that causes nothing but headaches and massive warranty work. I'm hoping they had a few bad parts or something and that it's not an inherent design flaw. 

We shall see.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchMann (Mar 3, 2007)

Cahanc said:


> I was not offered shipping nor a replacement or refund and I had the watch for only 2 weeks when it stopped. A replacement wouldn't really work as my watch was customised. A refund is sounding better and better considering the issue may be in the design itself.


Shipping refund on the way Cahanc, apologies for the oversight. All other options for you are always available, as we have since discussed.


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

WatchMann said:


> Shipping refund on the way Cahanc, apologies for the oversight. All other options for you are always available, as we have since discussed.


Wow..... No matter what happens, I'll be buying watches from you for a looonngg time 

You're in my very short GO TO list 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fredb31 (9 mo ago)

Are these problems limited to the DC86 only or the DC82 may also be impacted ?


----------



## WatchMann (Mar 3, 2007)

fredb31 said:


> Are these problems limited to the DC86 only or the DC82 may also be impacted ?


I am unaware of a concern regarding a DC82


----------



## fredb31 (9 mo ago)

WatchMann said:


> We have not had issues.


You mean the DC82 never had issues like the DC86 ?
Thank you Greg.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

WatchMann said:


> Shipping refund on the way Cahanc, apologies for the oversight. All other options for you are always available, as we have since discussed.


So very much appreciated! My loyalty to you is solid and when it’s time for my 7th Damasko or some other beauty that you may have you’ll be the first place I look. Thank you for providing a level of service that is unmatched in my experience, you’re the best!


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

When something factual is determined I’ll chime in here, until then I’ll withhold any speculation regarding my 86 or any others. The fact is I don’t know what stopped mine yet, time will tell. So a bit more waiting, at least I have other Damasko’s to keep solid time u til then!


----------



## robannenagy (Jan 7, 2009)

WatchMann said:


> I am unaware of a concern regarding a DC82











Damasko DC80 series movement issues


Am a big Damasko fan and own several models, but having issues with my DC80 watch and wondered if anyone else had experienced issues with this movement series. ( know you can get issues with any movement if you are unlucky enough). Owned the watch since March and worn sparesley in rotation with...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

robannenagy said:


> Damasko DC80 series movement issues
> 
> 
> Am a big Damasko fan and own several models, but having issues with my DC80 watch and wondered if anyone else had experienced issues with this movement series. ( know you can get issues with any movement if you are unlucky enough). Owned the watch since March and worn sparesley in rotation with...
> ...


It seems Damasko responded and asked for it back for another go. 

Nothing after that so... Good news?

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchMann (Mar 3, 2007)

fredb31 said:


> You mean the DC82 never had issues like the DC86 ?
> Thank you Greg.





fredb31 said:


> You mean the DC82 never had issues like the DC86 ?
> Thank you Greg.





robannenagy said:


> Damasko DC80 series movement issues
> 
> 
> Am a big Damasko fan and own several models, but having issues with my DC80 watch and wondered if anyone else had experienced issues with this movement series. ( know you can get issues with any movement if you are unlucky enough). Owned the watch since March and worn sparesley in rotation with...
> ...


Thank you for that! Great to see Damasko directly responded back then to swiftly resolve a concern about the power reserve


----------



## Rolexplorer (Sep 6, 2018)

Cahanc said:


> I had mine for a week or two and noticed it had stopped one day. I wound it and it would not start, I gave it a shake despite not wanting to - nothing. I clicked the chrono to start and that worked fine, after a minute r so I stopped Chronograph- reset Chronograph and the small second hand at 9 stopped at the 32 second mark. I was able to repeat this a few times and it always stopped at the 32 second mark. It is now back in the hands of where I bought it and I am waiting to hear from them. Bummer to say the least, first problem I have had with a Damasko, I have 6 of them.


Guys - Being a huge Damasko fan, I have been reading this post with some interest.
My two Damasko's (DK11 and DC86, both custom) have been flawless operators. I do not baby any of my watches. The get the daily poundings that life brings them.
No failures or out-of-character behaviors.
I also do use the Chronograph quite often, and for long periods of time - many, many hours on occasion.
*If you really like the DC86 (which I think you all actually do), why not give this one another chance?*
Everyone makes a mistake once in a while, and anything on earth can also unexpectedly fail.
I would be willing to make a bet with you (not in this forum, however) that your next DC86 would be "the one."
Damasko DOES pride itself on creating fine, accurate and tough timepieces.
The 7750 requires a lot of attention by their watchmaker to make them function "just right." Mine seems to as durable and abuse-taking as any of my other timepieces.
If I had the same issues some of you have had, and I later received another DC86 that was flawless <as mine is>, I would have been grateful that I did give them a second chance.
I REALLY like the DC86 model.
Rolex, Tudor and other uncounted manufacturers have had their known MAJOR issues, and some were way worse and more ongoing than the few Damasko failures listed here.
(Rolex 3235 issues, Tudor date-wheel jump issue for example.)
Just my thoughts, for whatever value they may or may not bring to the table.

Greg Stein (only) will always have my business for other Damasko items. He arranged my custom orders and was very patient with me.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Rolexplorer said:


> Guys - Being a huge Damasko fan, I have been reading this post with some interest.
> My two Damasko's (DK11 and DC86, both custom) have been flawless operators. I do not baby any of my watches. The get the daily poundings that life brings them.
> No failures or out-of-character behaviors.
> I also do use the Chronograph quite often, and for long periods of time - many, many hours on occasion.
> ...


I have them one attempt to repair and them one replacement. Unfortunately, neither either worked properly. Additional, while Greg was spectacular to deal with, the company was anything but for me. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchMann (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks Groucho. 

We are currently sorting those out and they will be fine, but I understand it is very hard to wait, and for that I do apologize.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

WatchMann said:


> Thanks Groucho.
> 
> We are currently sorting those out and they will be fine, but I understand it is very hard to wait, and for that I do apologize.


You, Greg, have nothing to apologize for. You did everything you could. It's Damasko that didn't in my eyes. As for waiting, I've waited longer to get a properly functioning watch. However, the communications with the company (not the middleman) made it unacceptable. I even reached out to them via FB, but they just sent me back to you. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyJack (Mar 31, 2008)

Rolexplorer said:


> Guys - Being a huge Damasko fan, I have been reading this post with some interest.
> My two Damasko's (DK11 and DC86, both custom) have been flawless operators. I do not baby any of my watches. The get the daily poundings that life brings them.
> 
> *If you really like the DC86 (which I think you all actually do), why not give this one another chance?*
> ...


I really like the DC86 too. Size is good, and if it had lumed Chrono hands it would be pretty much my dream watch. It s close to my dream watch in terms of spec and certainly a watch I was excited to buy and delighted to receive.

The issue for me is that, apart from mine, there seems to have been a run of recently purchased DC86 with similar defects. Without knowing what percentage of total recent sales these represent, it seems to be an alarmingly high frequency of that batch. Coupled with that there have been several reports of slow/unresponsive dealings with the manufacturer, mitigated by excellent customer service from the dealers (Island Watch, in my case).

I really would have liked to have a flawless replacement, but it don’t have much confidence that a replacement would be flawless, especially if coming from same recent batch as the several problem watches mentioned in this thread. Perhaps if the manufacturer were able to quickly identify the problem and provide a fix, with a proper explanation and f what went wrong, I’d buy another. Right now, I have a confidence problem…


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

@HappyJack I don't see a similarity in my watches' issues and yours. I don't see a similarity between the issue of my first watch and my second, either. The only similarity to me is the apparent lack of communication from Damasko and insufficient care by the watchmaker, especially on my second one. 

If I could get one that works as it should, I'd buy it today. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

I am waiting to hear what Greg's watch man says after taking a look on his bench, I'll be very happy of course if its an easy fix. My preference is to keep the watch, its a stunner on wrist, I loved it. Things slip by in production its true, there is a lot going on inside there, especially on the 86.


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

HappyJack said:


> I really like the DC86 too. Size is good, and if it had lumed Chrono hands it would be pretty much my dream watch. It s close to my dream watch in terms of spec and certainly a watch I was excited to buy and delighted to receive.
> 
> The issue for me is that, apart from mine, there seems to have been a run of recently purchased DC86 with similar defects. Without knowing what percentage of total recent sales these represent, it seems to be an alarmingly high frequency of that batch. Coupled with that there have been several reports of slow/unresponsive dealings with the manufacturer, mitigated by excellent customer service from the dealers (Island Watch, in my case).
> 
> I really would have liked to have a flawless replacement, but it don’t have much confidence that a replacement would be flawless, especially if coming from same recent batch as the several problem watches mentioned in this thread. Perhaps if the manufacturer were able to quickly identify the problem and provide a fix, with a proper explanation and f what went wrong, I’d buy another. Right now, I have a confidence problem…


I understand where you're coming from. Too bad there are, at my last count..... Three options for mechanical center minute chronographs and ONE movement option (an EXCELLENT ETA movement to be sure) for quartz center minute chronos.

As for the quartz ones...... The ones current available don't quite do it for me, although Certina has the PERFECT watch to use it in, as does Tissot and even Longines.

Chase Durer also made two quartz fun center minute chronographs, the UDT 1000 series, saldy they went out of business due to a falling out between the founders. 

Life as a center minute chronograph enthusiast is tough 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

@Commisar Have you seen Moser Streamliner chrono? Breguet XXI?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

GrouchoM said:


> @Commisar Have you seen Moser Streamliner chrono? Breguet XXI?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I have not. I'll give them a look see

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexplorer (Sep 6, 2018)

GrouchoM said:


> I have them one attempt to repair and them one replacement. Unfortunately, neither either worked properly. Additional, while Greg was spectacular to deal with, the company was anything but for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


That is a real shame that things went bad twice. I guess I would feel just as badly as you do.
Hope this never happens to you again <or anyone else.>


----------



## Rolexplorer (Sep 6, 2018)

HappyJack said:


> I really like the DC86 too. Size is good, and if it had lumed Chrono hands it would be pretty much my dream watch. It s close to my dream watch in terms of spec and certainly a watch I was excited to buy and delighted to receive.
> 
> The issue for me is that, apart from mine, there seems to have been a run of recently purchased DC86 with similar defects. Without knowing what percentage of total recent sales these represent, it seems to be an alarmingly high frequency of that batch. Coupled with that there have been several reports of slow/unresponsive dealings with the manufacturer, mitigated by excellent customer service from the dealers (Island Watch, in my case).
> 
> I really would have liked to have a flawless replacement, but it don’t have much confidence that a replacement would be flawless, especially if coming from same recent batch as the several problem watches mentioned in this thread. Perhaps if the manufacturer were able to quickly identify the problem and provide a fix, with a proper explanation and f what went wrong, I’d buy another. Right now, I have a confidence problem…


I wonder if the COVID influx caused staff/technician changes that resulted in some off-perfect movements. Just a thought.


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

Rolexplorer said:


> I wonder if the COVID influx caused staff/technician changes that resulted in some off-perfect movements. Just a thought.


Possibly. We may never know the actual reason. At this point as long as Damasko makes it right for existing customers and resolves the issue (s) that caused the problems I'm happy. 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Rolexplorer said:


> I wonder if the COVID influx caused staff/technician changes that resulted in some off-perfect movements. Just a thought.


That's what I've been thinking for some time. Unfortunately, they lack communication skills/desired to relay this. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

GrouchoM said:


> @Commisar Have you seen Moser Streamliner chrono? Breguet XXI?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Habring once made a chrono with a central minute hand, all operated via the crown. 










If I could, I would... This chrono is insane.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Rolexplorer said:


> Guys - Being a huge Damasko fan, I have been reading this post with some interest.
> My two Damasko's (DK11 and DC86, both custom) have been flawless operators. I do not baby any of my watches. The get the daily poundings that life brings them.
> No failures or out-of-character behaviors.
> I also do use the Chronograph quite often, and for long periods of time - many, many hours on occasion.
> ...


I am doing just that Rolexplorer. I am waiting to hear from Greg's man after he takes a look at the watch. My faith in Damasko is solid and using history as a guide I feel fine giving Damasko my $$$ for the 86 and any other watch they may release.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

orpheo said:


> Habring once made a chrono with a central minute hand, all operated via the crown.
> 
> View attachment 16591022
> 
> ...


Indeed...









It quite nearly killed my interest in the hobby because I felt no other execution of a chronograph could ever come close to this. 
Fortunately, I have recovered from the illness, and have added five more chronographs in the last couple weeks. Wait...maybe THAT is the real illness...hmm...
Think I’d better sell them back and get the silver dial Habring2 Chrono COS ZM in the post above!


----------



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

Time Exposure said:


> Indeed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think they make this one anymore...


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

orpheo said:


> I don't think they make this one anymore...


I think they do, but of course a small manufacturer like Habring2 may have changed what is available since I got mine in September last year. Mine was custom ordered through a dealer in my home state of California. Maybe I just got lucky.


----------



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

Time Exposure said:


> I think they do, but of course a small manufacturer like Habring2 may have changed what is available since I got mine in September last year. Mine was custom ordered through a dealer in my home state of California. Maybe I just got lucky.


I sent them an email. I gotta know.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Is it me or is the Damasko site down?


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

Cahanc said:


> Is it me or is the Damasko site down?


Works for me 









DAMASKO Watch Manufactory | Made in GERMANY


DAMASKO is a German watch manufactory specialising in high quality mechanical watches and chronographs.




www.damasko-watches.com





Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Cahanc said:


> Is it me or is the Damasko site down?


Works for me.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

And now working for me. 🤔


----------



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

orpheo said:


> I sent them an email. I gotta know.





Time Exposure said:


> I think they do, but of course a small manufacturer like Habring2 may have changed what is available since I got mine in September last year. Mine was custom ordered through a dealer in my home state of California. Maybe I just got lucky.


I just got an email from Maria; nop. Discontinued. There is another chrono center seconds in the works (she sent me a photo) but it is different. Won't spoil it, but the ZM COS is no more.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Greg from Watchmann sent an email on 4/27/22(went in spam folder) that his watch maker/repair man found a tiny piece of debris inside my 86 that was causing it to stop in the same place. It is running now and if no further issues pop up I am assuming ill have it back pretty quick which is fantastic!


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

Cahanc said:


> Greg from Watchmann sent an email on 4/27/22(went in spam folder) that his watch maker/repair man found a tiny piece of debris inside my 86 that was causing it to stop in the same place. It is running now and if no further issues pop up I am assuming ill have it back pretty quick which is fantastic!


Wooo great news.

Dust particles and FOD strike again. Taking out watches and aircraft 

Let's hope this resolves the issue 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Fantastic news... I'm envious... 


Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

GrouchoM said:


> Fantastic news... I'm envious...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear of the Damasko response to you.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Cahanc said:


> Sorry to hear of the Damasko response to you.


Or lack of it I might say.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Greg from Watchmann has sent tracking emails! I am excited and relieved to learn the 86 is on its way back to me. I know it’s been said but I need to restate just how impressed I continue to be with the level of service that he provides. If you are considering buying a watch from any of the brands he sells do not hesitate to buy from him!!


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Time Exposure said:


> Indeed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Getting a chance to check this out in the metal was a true treat. Odd that it happened at Windup SF - rather than the items on display, a fellow visitor/guest’s watch was the most interesting of the weekend.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

My 86 is back in my possession and working great so far.


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

Cahanc said:


> My 86 is back in my possession and working great so far.
> View attachment 16610943
> View attachment 16610944
> View attachment 16610945
> View attachment 16610947


Man that watch looks great 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Happy watch, dog in lap, all is good.


----------



## aaamax (Jan 23, 2014)

terrific photos Cahanc. The esthetics are almost perfect, hell, _are _perfect and I probably could not abandon that watch either. It has been on my short-list since they first released pics all those years ago.

Have you gotten a reasonable explanation as to what the issue has been?


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

aaamax said:


> terrific photos Cahanc. The esthetics are almost perfect, hell, _are _perfect and I probably could not abandon that watch either. It has been on my short-list since they first released pics all those years ago.
> 
> Have you gotten a reasonable explanation as to what the issue has been?


For him, the issue was debris (FOD) in the movement.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

aaamax said:


> terrific photos Cahanc. The esthetics are almost perfect, hell, _are _perfect and I probably could not abandon that watch either. It has been on my short-list since they first released pics all those years ago.
> 
> Have you gotten a reasonable explanation as to what the issue has been?


Yes. Greg from Watchmann gave it to his watch maker/repair man and he opened it and took a look. There was a speck of dust/debris inside. He cleaned it out, ran it problem free for a couple days and Greg sent it back. 2 day Air I might add, he is great. It’s working great so far.


----------



## aaamax (Jan 23, 2014)

Cahanc said:


> Yes. Greg from Watchmann gave it to his watch maker/repair man and he opened it and took a look. There was a speck of dust/debris inside. He cleaned it out, ran it problem free for a couple days and Greg sent it back. 2 day Air I might add, he is great. It’s working great so far.


Xlnt.

A relatively easy fix and one that doesn't indicate a problem with the production.
That is what has been my concern, an inherent flaw of sorts.

Cheers.


----------



## HappyJack (Mar 31, 2008)

That's good news - I was also worried that there might be a fundamental flaw with the movement design. Doesn't say much for the assembly QC but I might well go and get another DC86; though Island Watch only have the black case in stock, so I may need to wait for new stock.


----------



## earlofsodbury (Dec 4, 2019)

Read this thread with interest (I've been off-forum for a few months), and dismay... I'm fortunate to own two centre-hand Damasko chronos - a 2020 DC80 and a 2021 DC76, as well as a 2015 Sinn 140 A - on none of them have I encountered any issues (..._so far_ - Fate - if you're listening!), and I'm sorry for those of you that have.

What I do envy is the level of customer-service you experience in the US! As a Brit I can only look-on in envy, as my dealings here have been _FAR_ away from yours - we've been described as "_A nation of shop-keepers..._", but rest-assured, we're *terrible* at it!

I, too, have also found Damasko themselves to be somewhat unforthcoming with comms, and would _speculate_ that the company is of a size where they are struggling to reconcile the huge costs of development (especially new machinery), with the _very_ high costs of employing people in present-day Germany, all in the context of a small company with limited working capital. I suspect people who are _way_ more comfortable in front of a CNC machine or CAD screen are having to fill the gaps in customer-service, QA etc. It also can't be easy to recruit people with the right skill-sets in Germany - the pool of suitable people must be significantly smaller than in Switzerland. You can easily spread your workforce too thinly, and then errors can creep-in...

I suspect with COVID in decline, the situation will continue to improve, and certainly wouldn't be put-off by the occasional fault - all watch manufacturers have such issues from time-to-time, even the biggest of them.


----------



## nickuk (Mar 28, 2013)

orpheo said:


> I sent them an email. I gotta know.


The cool thing about Habring is that is you talk directly to them they will make pretty much whatever you like. This is the Chrono in a bronze case.... sorry for the blurry pic


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

nickuk said:


> The cool thing about Habring is that is you talk directly to them they will make pretty much whatever you like.


[email protected] received an email response from the CEO, and was told otherwise, if I understood the post correctly.


----------



## nickuk (Mar 28, 2013)

Time Exposure said:


> [email protected] received an email response from the CEO, and was told otherwise, if I understood the post correctly.


perhaps it's my boyish charm


----------



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

Time Exposure said:


> [email protected] received an email response from the CEO, and was told otherwise, if I understood the post correctly.


You are correct.



> Thank you very much for your kind message!
> Yep the Chrono ZM COS is sold out.
> But there will be a follow, please find a picture attached.
> 
> ...


That's it I guess. Helas. Oh well. I'm comforting myself with the idea that I couldn't ever get it anyway. Too expensive; too small; steel instead of Titanium (Don't... just... don't tell me 'but I got it in Titanium...'). No bracelet (that I like). No column wheel. 

Guess I'll have to save up for that ridiculous Moser Streamliner Chrono


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

earlofsodbury said:


> Read this thread with interest (I've been off-forum for a few months), and dismay... I'm fortunate to own two centre-hand Damasko chronos - a 2020 DC80 and a 2021 DC76, as well as a 2015 Sinn 140 A - on none of them have I encountered any issues (..._so far_ - Fate - if you're listening!), and I'm sorry for those of you that have.
> 
> What I do envy is the level of customer-service you experience in the US! As a Brit I can only look-on in envy, as my dealings here have been _FAR_ away from yours - we've been described as "_A nation of shop-keepers..._", but rest-assured, we're *terrible* at it!
> 
> ...


I hope it continues to get better. I have always received reply emails from Damasko but by I have mostly dealt with Greg from Watchmann as far as ordering, repairs etc so far so I haven't really had to rely on Damasko. I hope this situation improves for you.


----------



## earlofsodbury (Dec 4, 2019)

Cahanc said:


> I hope this situation improves for you.


Thanks. UK leaving Europe has not helped the situation! Fingers crossed...


----------

